# Fur market



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

From what i"ve been hearing, it looks like the fur market is going to start out slow again this year. Lynx Cat, Red Fox and Sable will probably hold the best prices from the March auctions on. Ranch Mink will run steady since the Chinese seem to have a thing for them, but Beaver will stay down by the butt of the dog as the market was flooded with them last year so expect them to average $10-$16 this fall. LOOK OUT---Theres going to be a ton of Rat's hit the sales with guys thinking of running $20 in collections. The best sections of Rat's will run $10-$12 but with the volumn of hides that will hit the market, most hides will be had for $4-$5 or less. We can thank the sweeds for trying to over price thier Ranch raised Fox. That jump started the Coyote prices into an upward swing so the better western heavys will be bringing offers of $40-$50. raccoons stay firm this year but be careful, any sign of an early blue hide will be rejected.

Keep your fingers crossed guys that China,Russia and the other countrys that buy our hides have an early miserable winter.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I always hope China and Russian have a ..... It seems to help the Fur market and the Agricultural markets.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you for the report Dave, we can count on you.

yep I am ready for a rat season. I am working on a through the ice tip up using conibears to extend my season. If anyone would like to help or have input let me know !! Might take it easy on the beaver this season I still need another 20 or so for my blanket.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Got all of my trapping gear bought, and ready (except waxing). Been reading a lot, and got a nice personal tour on a trap line with a guy over on Trapperman.

All sounded great, but I lack land to try trapping and living in the big city isn't helping. Would love to set some traps soon, but if I can't then i'll just focus on next year. Lease is up in March and we WILL be leaving. Cant wait to have my own land again. Trapping is something I am VERY interested in getting into. Maybe even more than calling.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where you gonna head to Chris ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Where you gonna head to Chris ?


We're thinking either West Texas, or possibly someplace in Colorado. Nothing in the west is safe though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Got all of my trapping gear bought, and ready (except waxing). Been reading a lot, and got a nice personal tour on a trap line with a guy over on Trapperman.
> 
> All sounded great, but I lack land to try trapping and living in the big city isn't helping. Would love to set some traps soon, but if I can't then i'll just focus on next year. Lease is up in March and we WILL be leaving. Cant wait to have my own land again. Trapping is something I am VERY interested in getting into. Maybe even more than calling.


Ifs it like around here though I don't live in town every second house has 2 or 3 cats and are a major problem if you have a garden or flower beds, they are good practice!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Got all of my trapping gear bought, and ready (except waxing). Been reading a lot, and got a nice personal tour on a trap line with a guy over on Trapperman.
> 
> All sounded great, but I lack land to try trapping and living in the big city isn't helping. Would love to set some traps soon, but if I can't then i'll just focus on next year. Lease is up in March and we WILL be leaving. Cant wait to have my own land again. Trapping is something I am VERY interested in getting into. Maybe even more than calling.


Hey Chris Trapperman is a good site ! Lots of guys there some sure are full of it full of knowledge or full of cow manuer. What are you going to target ? I started last year working of beaver and had a great time doing it ! I am going to also target cats, martin, fisher, and otter. We have limits on each but at least we can catch a few.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Now is the time you should be out scouting those Beaver sheds you were trapping last year to see if you can track down an area a big tom is using. Build a couple cubbies and prebait them (make sure prebaiting is legal in your area). Don't forget to ruff up the dirt in front of the cubby so you'll be able to tell what and what size critter is using it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Cat, a friendly reminder is always good, with the cooler night's fast approaching the critter's are also thinking of upcoming winter!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Now is the time you should be out scouting those Beaver sheds you were trapping last year to see if you can track down an area a big tom is using. Build a couple cubbies and prebait them (make sure prebaiting is legal in your area). Don't forget to ruff up the dirt in front of the cubby so you'll be able to tell what and what size critter is using it.


Thank you !

I have an idea what you mean by beaver sheds...but how does that work together with locating a big tom ? I certianly would like to locate a nice looking cat ! Unfortunatly with mom the way she is and with my Alaska moose,wolf,bear hunt comming up next week I will not be able to set up a cubby untill mid-late september.

Thank you again Cat ! Gald to see you are back !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any ideals what Texas fur will bring?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You can usally knock off 3/4 of what westerns are bringing to get an idea.

Texas Bobcat $40-45
Texas coyote $5


----------

